# Offical TT Interior Thread!!



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

*Official TT Interior Thread!!*

Lets get this going... As the Title states post pictures of your interiors! 

I want to see small little helpful mods to full blown recovers!! 

The Euro guys know whats up, I'll grab a few pics I find and post them in here. 

Hopefully this thread provides us all with some Inspiration!!


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Of course theres a typo in the title... Sorry guys haha anyone know where to edit it?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

upper right corner, click icon=pen/paper, and you can edit.


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks!!! 


Here is a quick picture of mine I just snapped to get things started! 

 

The plan is to add a few small Carbon Fiber Bits then have the current seats,cards and rears wrapped in an undecided color!! 

Hopefully before the end of this season!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Phenolic resin 8ball shifter w/ 6spd shift pattern from stock knob. Billet B&M shifter. Suede shift boot. And Black shift ring. 









Iphone visor docking station 









Suede leadliner and pillars 









Osir CF leg frames. Grip taped pedals 









A3 AC vents(match the interior much better than the OE (IMO)


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

O man, I love those leg Frames, That was going to be a future purchase of mine!! Looks sweet!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

GoshGengstout said:


> O man, I love those leg Frames, That was going to be a future purchase of mine!! Looks sweet!


 thanks, its one of my favorite "Tex" purchases. I need to take them off and hit a buffer with them. Im pretty sure my next big interior mod will be some S4 seats


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

Do It....... I keep debating if I want to recover mine or just find a crazy set of RS4 seats or Recaro A8's in black leather.


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## corradojohnt (Sep 16, 2007)

^ you really need to clean that thing


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

creme interior is so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

here is a link to the old interior thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...TT-interiors-THREAD&highlight=interior+thread


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

dogger said:


> :laugh:


 Something is wrong with your car, you are missing the 3rd pedal cover and there is a weird shift gate. :sly:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb, the car looks awesome! Any better pics/info on the spoiler?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ben I love your car


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

The cream interior just made me... well, cream.  

I have been looking for cream interior pieces since I purchased the car. Black with Cream :thumbup:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> The cream interior just made me... well, cream.
> 
> I have been looking for cream interior pieces since I purchased the car. Black with Cream :thumbup:


 Tell me you've seen the kingfisher blue/cream combo. Stunning.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Neb, the car looks awesome! Any better pics/info on the spoiler?


 Spoiler is Hofele sprayed high gloss black to match the roof :beer: Not cheap but I love it and no one else has one that I've seen


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

Any good close up interior pics Neb? I always loved that leather color. :thumbup:


The tan/cream interior was what sold me on my car. It was the first time I saw a Mk1 TT with that color interior.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

This is great Guys!! 



Neb I'm digging your car for sure. 





And dam Creme Looks dope!!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

dogger said:


> Any good close up interior pics Neb? I always loved that leather color. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> The tan/cream interior was what sold me on my car. It was the first time I saw a Mk1 TT with that color interior.


 Only other one I have is this and it's before I changed out the stitching to black.


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> Iphone visor docking station


 
You, sir, have impeccable taste in music :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd really just like someone to post up a gutted interior with a full roll cage and one metal racing seat...


----------



## audiguy01 (Aug 12, 2008)

The two jugs are for W/M and are two 2.5 gal 










Finished (Not great, but turned out ok)


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Cream interior is unbelievable!!! Is that OEM? I think I recall some 2004+ TTs coming in cream color interiors 

Neb your car looks amazing!!!! I wish I could score some baseball interior like that...

I just have the dark grey that came with the Nimbus gray exterior Roadster.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

I am kicking mys elf for not buying the first TT i looked at with a blue interior. has anyone ever seen the blue leather interior? I feel like its a very rare one and I wish i bought it. It was in an 04 silver 1.8T coupe


----------



## landwomble (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got silver leather (that's what Audi call it, anyway) in my 2004 Misano Red 225.
I'm working on the interior - have got a custom shift gate:

















Also got custom red footwell illumination that dims with the dashpod:








This is a really nice, very cheap mod. I wrote up a guide here:
http://landwomble.wordpress.com/2011/05/03/adding-footwell-illumination/


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

vonnie77 said:


> I am kicking mys elf for not buying the first TT i looked at with a blue interior. has anyone ever seen the blue leather interior? I feel like its a very rare one and I wish i bought it. It was in an 04 silver 1.8T coupe


I have an Aviator Grey with Denim Blue interior . Best mother ****ing combo ever lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

vonnie77 said:


> I am kicking mys elf for not buying the first TT i looked at with a blue interior. has anyone ever seen the blue leather interior? I feel like its a very rare one and I wish i bought it. It was in an 04 silver 1.8T coupe


Trixx has blue on blue. Definitely grown on me.


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

When I was in the market for a tt back in 08, I saw like 5 blue on blue I could have got but I didn't like the look of the blue interior. Those ones and the forest green TTs were the only ones i didn't care for.


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Must be different in different areas. Almost everything I looked at last year was silver with grey interior. The blue interior was a car that came from Florida.


----------



## sweetinsanityTT (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, I have been working on this for the past week or so while doing my motor build...

Its stated out as an idea about finally filling in the hole were my back seat was to this....









Then a trip to the fabric shop...lots of fiberglass resin...and a few hundred dead brain cells later to this...

















I apologize for the bad pics but when get some up of the full interior as soon as I finish the build. 

Let me know what you all think about it and all the interiors I have seen so far in the thread look great.


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

eace:what product do you guys use to clean the panels and dash?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Meguires, but I'm going to try Adams out when I order a bunch of other stuff


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

benocehcap said:


> eace:what product do you guys use to clean the panels and dash?


I use Simple Green on the interior.


----------



## beeyond (Oct 6, 2008)

*little crap*




























some osir v2 ring sbc knob lots of brushed aluminum ......










l8r........


----------



## GoshGengstout (Oct 1, 2005)

I forgot to post my updated interior Pic.

Polished my shiftgate,installed my Carbon door handle and knee pillars(or whatever there called)


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

This color combo really sold us on the car....only added the boost gauge in the pillar and the metal shifter bushings...



Sean


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi guys:wave:
I just purchase my first set of "Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil and Prestine Clean system"
is this how you peep's did it?


http://www.detailedimage.com/Ask-a-Pro/leatherique-leather-care-how-to/


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

benocehcap said:


> Hi guys:wave:
> I just purchase my first set of "Leatherique Rejuvenator Oil and Prestine Clean system"
> is this how you peep's did it?
> 
> ...


pretty much. the only difference between above and what i did, was, I applied the rejuvenator oil with my bare hands, rubbing it in, rather than using the foam brush. I was very please with my results.

cheers.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

yeah i've always rubbed it in with the bare hands but i like that idea of using a leather brush to softly scrub it.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Pretty factory, other than gauge


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Some CF..








another CF pic..








Ring surrounds, start button, liquid gauge with current power levels.








Steve


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Some CF..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you turn your 4-ways on?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

If you mean the vents..only 3 are working and its a twist 90 degrees.
Steve


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

F*ing gorgeous Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

lostorbit said:


> I use Simple Green on the interior.


Please don't do this.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

PLAYED TT said:


> How do you turn your 4-ways on?


James, look next to the radio in the first pic on the drivers side


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

benocehcap said:


> F*ing gorgeous Steve


Cheers mate, but its whats under the bonet that is the tasty bit..








Steve


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

where the hell did you come from. Never seen your ride before and look what you got..... someone's holding out on us.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

I could bore you with my build threads but not sure where to put them up, on here..
Steve


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Just make a thread and post a link or pics


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Getting a bit late over here in the UK, so i will try to do something soon.
Steve


----------



## benocehcap (Apr 2, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> Cheers mate, but its whats under the bonet that is the tasty bit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KING:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

sTT eV6 said:


> Cheers mate, but its whats under the bonet that is the tasty bit..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sound of wildebeests mating is so sweet


----------



## CharlieTT (Mar 31, 2010)

It's so nice seeing pictures of something I made in other people's cars 


























Got another production run under way if anyone fancies one pm me, the latest version has been further customised to smooth the changes 

Charlie


----------

